# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  درخواست نمونه برنامه با اکتیو ریپورت

## maryamb

اگه می شه چند تا نمونه برنامه ساده با اکتیو ریپورت برام بفرستید.
من تو سایت گشتم و فقط یه نمونه دیدم که بدتر منو گیج کرد !!!
ممنون

----------


## ASKaffash

با سلام
خیلی ساده است ونیازی به نمونه کد نیست
1- با انتخاب Add وانتخاب Data Dynamics ActivreRepor2.0 یک ریپورت بسازید
2- ظاهر آن شبیه سایر گزارش سازهاست واز کنترل DataControl به یک نوع بانک وصل شوید
3- ستونهای بخش Header و Detail و ... را ایجادکنید
4- مثل یک فرم است آن را Show کنید

----------


## maryamb

اگه بیشتر توضیح بدید ممنون می شم

----------


## hrj1981

با سلام
اين پست شايد به كارتان بيايد
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...5&postcount=16

----------


## maryamb

یعنی هیچ کی نمونه برنامه نداره که توش اکتیو ریپورت استفاده کرده باشه و بصورت ران تایم بهش مقدار داده باشه؟
بابا می خوام یاد بگیرم کمک کنید لطفا
فقط دو نمونه تو سایت دیدم که یکی اصلا ران تایم نبود و مثل دیتا ریپورت بود.
اون یکی هم معلوم نبود چیکار کرده
محض رضای خدا کمک کنید !!!

----------


## hrj1981

شما دقيقا بگين منظورتان چيست  تا دوستان كمك كنند.مي خواهيد گزارشتان را خودتان در داخل برنامه بگذارد (هنگام برنامه نويسي) يا بوسيله كاربر يك گزارش خام تهيه گردد.؟

----------


## maryamb

من در حال نوشتن یه برنامه هستم که یکی از گزارش هاش نمایش کل فروش هاست.
من می خوام قبل از زدن دکمه ی نمایش گزارش ، یه قسمتی داشته باشه مثل چک باکس و در اون کاربر انتخاب کنه که به فرض قیمت ها هم نمایش داده بشن یا نه
اگه تیک خورده باشه یه ستون دیگه هم به گزارش اضافه بشه و قیمت ها دیده بشن در غیر اینصورت گزارش بدون نمایش قیمت ها باشه.
در حال حاضر تنها چیزی که به فکرم میرسه اینه که دو تا گزارش جدا درست کنم.ولی می دونم راه غیر منطقی هست.

----------


## soheil_programmer

اگه با اکسس بلدید ریپورت بسازید به محل نصب برنامه ActiveReport بروید (X:\Program Files\Data Dynamics\ActiveReports Pro) در آنجا نرم افزاری به نام AccessToAR.exe وجود داره که باهاش میتونید ریپورت های اکسس را براحتی به ActiveReport تبدیل کنید و در VB استفاده کنید.

----------


## hrj1981

> من در حال نوشتن یه برنامه هستم که یکی از گزارش هاش نمایش کل فروش هاست.
> من می خوام قبل از زدن دکمه ی نمایش گزارش ، یه قسمتی داشته باشه مثل چک باکس و در اون کاربر انتخاب کنه که به فرض قیمت ها هم نمایش داده بشن یا نه
> اگه تیک خورده باشه یه ستون دیگه هم به گزارش اضافه بشه و قیمت ها دیده بشن در غیر اینصورت گزارش بدون نمایش قیمت ها باشه.
> در حال حاضر تنها چیزی که به فکرم میرسه اینه که دو تا گزارش جدا درست کنم.ولی می دونم راه غیر منطقی هست.


اگر فرض مثال قيمت ها را با نام Fieldfee در محيط گزارش خود نامگذاري كرده باشيم و بخواهيم هنگامي كه كاربر با تيك زدن Checkbox1 اين گزينه را نمايش بدهد مي توانيم از دستورات زير استفاده نماييم.
print command
select case check1.value
'اگر چك باكس ما مقدارش پر باشد فيلد قيمت نشان داده شود
case is = 1
with activereport1
.fieldfee.visible=true
.refresh
.show
end with
'اگر چك باكس ما مقدارش خالي باشد فيلد قيمت نشان داده نشود
case is <>1
with activereport1
.fieldfee.visible=false
.refresh
.show
end with
end select

----------


## hrj1981

نمونه سورس

----------


## danyansari

> نمونه سورس


با تشکر از شما
اگه ممکنه روش استفاده از فرمول برای محاسبه جمع یک فیلد در پایین هر صفحه ودر صفحه اخرجمع کل را توضیح دهید
ضمنا" من active report  را دانلود و نصب کردم  در هنگام چاپ یک در میان صفحه خالی چاپ می کند و در پایین در یک کادر زرد رنگ شرکت خودش را معرفی می کند شما لینک دیگری سراغ ندارید

----------


## danyansari

یا سلام جناب آقای *hrj1981*
دوست عزیز چون تعداد پست های من کمه نتوتستم پیغام خصوصی بزارم
[ namatansari23 @ yahoo.com ]

با تشکر مجدد

----------


## danyansari

جناب آقای *hrj1981*
من همچنان منتظر ایمیل شما هستم

----------


## hrj1981

موردي كه درخواست كرده بوديد

----------


## maryamb

> اگه ممکنه روش استفاده از فرمول برای محاسبه جمع یک فیلد در پایین هر صفحه ودر صفحه اخرجمع کل را توضیح دهید


من هم دقیقا این مشکل رو دارم.
می خوام وقتی کاربر از دفتر معین پرینت میگیره آخر هر صفحه از گزارش جمع داشته باشه و اول هر صفحه عبارت " منقول از صفحه ی " و جلوی این عبارت جمع صفحه ی قبل رو نوشته باشه.
و در صفحه ی آخر جمع کل رو نشون بده

----------


## hrj1981

شما مي توانيد براي جمهع انتهاي صفحه و كل گزارش از قسمت زير استفاده نماييد
SummaryRunningوSummaryType 
نمونه سورس هم گذاشتم

----------


## danyansari

> موردي كه درخواست كرده بوديد


از لطف شما بسیار متشکرم

----------


## SeyedMoosavi

میشه یه توضیح بدین منم به فهمم کلا چی هست  اکتیو ریپورت

----------


## maryamb

> میشه یه توضیح بدین منم به فهمم کلا چی هست اکتیو ریپورت


یه ابزاره برای گزارش گیری
منم تازه دارم باهاش آشنا می شم.
از دیتا ریپورت بهتره
دوستان اگه بازم کسی برنامه ای داره دریغ نکنه 
مخصوصا تو قسمت کد نویسی هاش دوست دارم نمونه های بیشتری رو ببینم
ممنون

----------


## ASKaffash

با سلام
برای اینکه ببینیدچرا ActiveReport واقعا ِDynamic است به این مثال ساده نگاه کنید
Private Sub Detail_Format()
Static Cnt
Cnt = Cnt + 1
Me.Label1.Caption = Cnt
Me.CheckBox1.Value = Me.DataControl1.Recordset!C_Chart > 3
End Sub

در واقع شما شماره ردیف ایجاد کرده اید و یک CheckBox را مدیریت کرده اید و خیلی کارها میتوانید انجام دهید

----------


## maryamb

من هر کاری میکنم نمی تونم شماره ی صفحه ی جاری رو نمایش بدم.
هر حالتی انتخاب می کنم فقط تعداد کل صفحات رو نشون می ده.
باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## sina26

سلام خسته نباشید متاسفانه فایل arpro2.dll ضمیمه نبود اگه امکان داره اونم ضمیمه کنید  :لبخند:

----------


## hrj1981

> من هر کاری میکنم نمی تونم شماره ی صفحه ی جاری رو نمایش بدم.
> هر حالتی انتخاب می کنم فقط تعداد کل صفحات رو نشون می ده.
> باید چیکار کنم؟


اگر ليبل شما در پيج فوتر  گزارشتان باشد كافي است در محيط كد نويسي در قسمت پيج فوتر كد زير را بنويسيد :
Private Sub PageFooter_Format()
Label1.Caption = Me.pageNumber
End Sub

----------


## ASKaffash

با سلام
به مثال ذیل نگاه کنید
Private Sub PageHeader_Format()
Static PageNo
PageNo = PageNo + 1
Me.Label2.Caption = PageNo
End Sub

----------


## hrj1981

> سلام خسته نباشید متاسفانه فایل arpro2.dll ضمیمه نبود اگه امکان داره اونم ضمیمه کنید


اين هم مورد درخواستي شما دوست عزيز

----------


## maryamb

شرمنده من اینقدر سئوال می پرسم ، می خواستم بدونم گروه بندی یعنی چی ؟ چون ظاهران تو اکتیو ریپورت گروه بندی هم می شه کرد.می خواستم بدونم به چه کاری می اد؟

----------


## hrj1981

تا سوالي پرسيده نشود چيز جديدي به وجود نمي آيد پس هيچگاه از سوال پرسيدن خود شرمنده نشويد...
شما در گروه بندي مي تواني يك فيلد را به عنوان سرگروه انتخاب كني.
مثلا اگر چندين كارمند داشته باشيد و بخواهيد به ترتيب نوع مرخصي و ميزان آن را در يك گزارش نمايش دهيد مي توانيد يك گروه با نام كارمندان درست كنيد و يك گروه نوع مرخصي و در پايان هر گروه بگوييد اين كارمند چند روز كلا مرخصي رفته و از هر مرخصي به چه ميزان استفاده كرده ...
كلا در گزارش سازي به نظر من گروه بندي يكي از اركان آن به شمار مي رود و سعي مي كنم حتما يك نمونه برنامه براي دوستان آماده كنم.

----------


## maryamb

اگه یه نمونه اینجا بذارید واقعا ممنون می شم

----------


## saeid_ss

سوال :
چگونه میتوان در اکتیو ریپورتر sql نوشت در برنامه ای که دوستان در همین مبحث بنام arsampel گذاشته بودند دستور sql  را در خود  ریپورتر  نوشته بودند  که  این  مسئله  باعث  شده  که نتوان روی  گزارش   کنترلی   انجام داد  یعنی   اگر   آن    دستورات   را به   فرم   انتقال   دهیم  فرم گزارش  را  دیگر اجرا نمیشود   
متشکر میشوم اگر من را راهنمایی نمایید بد جوری گیر کردم .

----------


## hrj1981

دوست خوبم Sseid_ss اين اكتيو ريپورت آنقدر قابليت داره كه من يكي از گفتنش عاجزم.شما مي تونيد به راحتي از داخل فرم خودتان هم كنترل ديتابيس اكتيوريپورت را مديريت كنيدو يا همان طور كه من سورس كنترل ديتابيس را در داخل خود اكتيو ريپورت نوشتم همانجا از آن بخواهيد مثلا مقاديري را از تكس باكس هاي فرم A بخواند.

----------


## hrj1981

> اگه یه نمونه اینجا بذارید


اين هم نمونه سورس هم براي دوستي كه درخواست نمايش گروه بندي را داشت و هم براي آن دوستي كه خواستار كنترل گزارش از داخل فرم بود...

----------


## saeid_ss

ممنون دوست عزیز  hrj1981   تونستم   با sql برنامه کنترل کنم .
یک سوال :
این اکتیو ریپورتر trial  که نیست بعدا ما را دچار مصیبت کنه

----------


## hosseinh46

طريقه نصب اكتيو ريپورت را آموزش دهيد؟

ببخشيد راهي هست كه سوالهايي كه دادم پاسخش را سريعتر پيدا كنم؟ (ميانبر)

آيا در اكتيو ريپورت نمودار هم مي‌توان ترسيم كرد.

----------

